# Churchill's cigar shop open house



## Smokestack Jack (Jun 1, 2005)

The local cigar shop here in Topeka is having an open house on June 25th, from 9am to 6pm.
As with their last one, they will have free food and drink! They have a very large walk-in humidor and a small lounge to sit and smoke. There will be reps from 3 companies, Rocky Patel, Puros Indios, and Alec Bradley! 

Last time they door prizes. The grand prize was a beautiful CAO Brazilia humidor!

Churchill's is located at 4025 SW. Gage Center Dr. in the Gage Shopping Center at 14th and Gage St. Topeka, KS. phone number is 1-866-96-SMOKE.

I hope some of you guys in the Kansas City, Lincoln, NE., and Manhattan, KS. areas will come on over.


----------

